# First Look: SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions Vol 1 by Vienna Symphonic Library



## donbodin (Jun 11, 2019)

When I see "entry-level" it is usually a red flag as most developers curtail sample playback quality in order to create an affordable orchestral collection. This is not the case with Vienna Symphonic Library's latest release. 
Thoughts, Demos and more Videos on the library: http://bit.ly/2X8taCy



SYNCHRON-ized Special Editions Vol 1 sells for €295 from Vienna Symphonic Library: http://bit.ly/2Wih9pS


----------

